# A few months in.... Here's what I've got



## FNG (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay so it's been a couple months since I first inherited this hobby and I think things are finally coming together. Here's the latest look: youtu.be/0o933hcoi9I

-Eliminated all the "man made" decor and added two pieces of driftwood.
-Added a DIY CO2 Generator that seems to be doing a great job.
-Switched to a rather bright light (I know you'll want the specs, but I'm not certain off hand.)
-Switched to an aquaclear 70 filter. It is rather oversized for my 29gallon tank so I keep the water level high enough to ensure there isn't too much water movement.
-Sold a bunch of my fish to the LFS (two bala sharks and several tiger barbs)
-Lost several fish to a fungal infection (that sucked but I learned a lot)
-My plants are growing steadily
-My chemical levels are maintaining with weekly PWCs.

I've just turned my light timer way down after discovering some fuzzy gray/black algae growing on my plants. (I had the lights on for over 13 hours a day) I'm also cutting back on adding plant food. IF that doesn't take care of it, I'll consider adding something else to fight the algae. Still reading on that topic.

Anyways, here's what I've got in the tank at the moment, and everyone seems happy as far as I can tell:

Three angel fish
Three Mollies (a dalmation, a male swordtail and a female swordtail who may be preggers...)
Three cory cats
Four Tetras
Two dwarf frogs
and a few snails. We had several baby snails for a while, some have grown and been donated to my kids' school. Some have been found after meeting their demise in the filter.

I moved one of the corys to my betta's tank and also added a shrimp to the same tank (three ish gallons?) One of these days I'll take a video of that one.

I'm still very much the rookie, but I am really starting to enjoy this hobby!

Bring on the criticism, advice, etc.... *c/p*


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Sounds nice. But appears your link had an error, a stray dot/period in "tube".


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice.sounds like you are enjoying it.good luck


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The angels will outgrow the 29,and if two happen to pair up they will probably kill the other,so keep your eye on them.The mollies you say 3 but then say two swords and a dalmation,are different species as swordtails are not mollies,nor can they (swords and mollies) cross breed.Although both are livebeares.The cory you moved probably longs for his friends as they prefer schools and the company of their own.
None of this is meant to bash you, but thought you should know the true characteristics of the fish you have.Anyway enjoy them as this is what it is all about.


----------



## knowles3 (Oct 15, 2011)

im just beginning as well but from what ive learned you should get rid of the angels, move the 3 corys back into th 29g, and double their numbers.. add 3-6 more.. although i know nothing about dwarf frogs


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

lol - i dig the music, in a retro kinda way ;P

nice tank! how long has the bamboo been in there?

i like the planted look of everything. keep up the great work, keep us posted!


----------



## Jim 642 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds ok to me. Your tank looks great.


----------

